# A New Old Yarder in the Woods



## slowp (Aug 11, 2009)

The old SJ-4 is heading to the scrap yard. Here's the replacement.





Today was the set up and figure out what this lever does day.




It's a 3 generation operation.




Only look up when there is no turn coming in.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 11, 2009)

How old is the new old yarder? It needs a wash and wax too.


----------



## Stihl051master (Aug 12, 2009)

That yarder looks like they used it to pull the logs they built the Mayflower out of.... and I LIKE IT!!


----------



## slowp (Aug 12, 2009)

2dogs said:


> How old is the new old yarder? It needs a wash and wax too.



I have been campaigning to paint it pink. It is a Skagit swing yarder and perhaps Humptulips will see this and give us more info.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 12, 2009)

I see that T-Mar Industries here in Campbell River has three yarders for sale under the Repairers Lien Act.

A 1986 Madill 143 Interlock Grapple Yarder...$4,203.96 outstanding owing.
Make a bid.

Next we have a Madill 071 with $8,981.76 outstanding owing.
Make a bid.

Last we have a 1984 Madill 044 Grapple yarder with $42,197.19 outstanding owing.
Make a bid.

Sign of the times around here as there has been a lot of equipment available and sold cheaply the past two years.

Several small operations are belly up and a couple of pretty large operations are gone now too.

I'd think one could pick up some good deals on old yarders for sure.

Take care.


----------



## Humptulips (Aug 14, 2009)

slowp said:


> I have been campaigning to paint it pink. It is a Skagit swing yarder and perhaps Humptulips will see this and give us more info.



Thank you for your vote of confidence but I never seen one quite like it. Looks like an old grapple yarder from the boom but not common to be on rubber. I do see it has a live gantry which is good but not so common.

Are they going to use a stationary skyline or the running skyline/ tension skidder set up. Me not like the latter.

One other thing if this is the same outfit where the engineer chases his own turns he'll get a workout climbing up and down from the cab. Maybe electric chokers in his future.


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2009)

Humptulips said:


> Thank you for your vote of confidence but I never seen one quite like it. Looks like an old grapple yarder from the boom but not common to be on rubber. I do see it has a live gantry which is good but not so common.
> 
> Are they going to use a stationary skyline or the running skyline/ tension skidder set up. Me not like the latter.
> 
> One other thing if this is the same outfit where the engineer chases his own turns he'll get a workout climbing up and down from the cab. Maybe electric chokers in his future.



His grandson is chasing until school starts. The yarder engineer's second artificial hip is about worn out. He sounds like the tin man sometimes when he's walking. 

The skyline is set up so he can slack it. They have to move the bull prick on it for the carriage.

He said it is made for two guylines but he has added a third because he is not sure of what it'll do yet. It is tall enough so it is one of those "don't look up" yarders.


----------



## slowp (Aug 17, 2009)

The new yarder came with a bonus. Honeybees are nesting in a tube. The logger sprayed it once, but apparently new bees hatched out over the weekend. I thought he could market it. Or put a permanent smudgepot under the nest. The bees were not happy.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> The new yarder came with a bonus. Honeybees are nesting in a tube. The logger sprayed it once, but apparently new bees hatched out over the weekend. I thought he could market it. Or put a permanent smudgepot under the nest. The bees were not happy.



sounds like a trend,did some high steel not long back and our triple boomcrane had bees in the main boom,the owner really wanted to leave it there overnight to try and freeze them out,but he had a job the next day and had to head back to the lowlands,not sure but bees around your crane op.could be a safety hazard?haha


----------

